# Read Before Posting



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

First and foremost, this forum is mainly for the novice user, although any are welcome here. When someone asks a question, of PRIMARY importance is giving that person the answers they need, in a manner that THEY can understand. Techie discussions, even polite disagreements and debates, are welcome; that is the nature of technology and technological discussions at times. However, IMPOLITE disagreements, especially where users are personally offended or targeted, WILL NOT be tolerated or allowed.

Additionally, while the people that post here have quite a bit of knowledge (I, for instance, have 13+ years of IT experience, ranging the gamut from simple desktop support on up to experienced network backbone management), we will never profess to be 'experts.' No TRUE IT expert ever does - they know they can ALWAYS find someone with more knowledge than them. And that is the point...if you want to post, and are knowledgeable and have experience, GOOD. That's what we want. What we do NOT want or need is the accompanying superior attitude.

Some simple tips.

1. Unless a user proves otherwise, assume they are a novice.

2. ALWAYS give all directions in 1-2-3 format. Such as:

1. Click "Tools";
2. Click "Internet Options";
3. Click the "Advanced" tab............etc.

3. DON'T answer questions/give advice unless you are CERTAIN you know the answer, and know it works. Don't answer based only on what you have been told by others.

4. DON'T refer anyone to a Microsoft document unless you are CERTAIN they have the knowledge/experience to complete the directions.

6. DON'T refer anyone to a website for advice. Backup/supporting information, yes; but we can't monitor advice given elsewhere, and don't want our folks messed up by poor advice given outside the forum.

7. DON'T suggest a novice do advanced work that can't be reversed, such as registry work, reformatting their hard drive, etc.

8. Always keep things as simple as possible; however, don't be afraid to take them through the "scenic route" to let them learn how to get around on their computer and to learn to do basic maintenance and solve minor problems on their own. They will learn by doing.

9. If you're a computer tech, please give your credentials (what you do, how long you have done it, etc.) so we can get to know you and your experience.

Most of all, please don't be offended if your advice is questioned. We have had many "sheep in tech's clothing" come along and lots of bad advice along with a lot of good advice. In truth, that's part of how I came to be a moderator of this forum - I've had my advice questioned at times (and sometimes proven wrong or slightly mistaken) but also have established myself, both professionally and personally. Our job is to HELP PEOPLE here - not showcase our knowledge.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Here, here.


----------

